
Andrew Mason's $378.36 Retirement Package - MarlonPro
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/andrew-masons-378-36-retirement-190743504.html
======
commiebob
"Mason sold around $28 million worth of shares before Groupon's IPO in the
fall of 2011."

I think he'll be ok.

~~~
vellum
"Much of Mason's wealth comes from Groupon's stock. He owns 7 percent, or
about 46 million shares, according to FactSet. Based on Thursday's closing
price, that's worth more than $208 million."

I think he'll be more than ok.

[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1731820...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=173182095)

~~~
fpp
as GRPN's share price went up almost 20% since his announcement - well I guess
its fair to say he made about $40M (on paper) by leaving.

~~~
grey-area
As long as he sells soon and realises his gains, otherwise he might end up
with nothing. The money isn't real till the shares are sold.

------
chacham15
> He can take comfort in knowing that, by leaving, he has already boosted his
> net worth.

Thats so sad!!!!

~~~
loeg
And yet, at the end of the day, he has $200-300 million. I don't feel too bad
for the guy.

~~~
chacham15
I dont know about you, but a lot of the joy that I get out of building things
has nothing to do with money.

------
zafka
Does anyone know where he came up with the magic number? "Mason's annual
salary is $756.72"

~~~
kmfrk
Six months is half that - i.e. the number in the title.

The salary is disclosed in public filings.

~~~
jld
I think the question is about the genesis of the unusual annual salary of
$756.72.

~~~
zafka
Yes, that was the question. Thought it might be a multiple of some arcane
physical constant.

~~~
kmfrk
The answer will probably pop up on Quora soon - behind a registration wall no
doubt.

<http://www.quora.com/Groupon>

And yeah, it could be a number broken down per year, per month, per week, per
day, per hour.

------
josscrowcroft
I call "linkbait"

